# Direct from the 50's  "Chroma-chrome"



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2008)

For the younger set, 50's furniture had LOTS of chrome and was VERY colorful.  So here is our tribute to that era:









Half turn, sideways:





*<center>THAT should wake you up!!</center>*

Comments encouraged.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Mar 24, 2008)

Wow my eyes are burning.


----------



## txbatons (Mar 24, 2008)

Will this stain my monitor?


----------



## gerryr (Mar 24, 2008)

OMG!!!![:0]  I think I've gone blind.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2008)

This is one time Lou may be grateful for his limited visual color acuity.


----------



## PenWorks (Mar 24, 2008)

Grooovy man, totally bitchen dude 
With the right Ti die shirt and bell bottoms, you could sell a boat load of these


----------



## Hello (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm glad thefifties exist only in memories and the occasional remnent and reproduction.
I changed my monitor to display black and white - it looks great! hahaha


----------



## BrentK (Mar 24, 2008)

That is just to cool I really like it.


----------



## Mather323 (Mar 24, 2008)

It makes me think of the suckers on the sucker rack at the stores in the early 70s, great work.[]


----------



## alamocdc (Mar 24, 2008)

Can you say, "Flashback"?

Hey, Ed, the dinette set that my grandmother had when I was born is still in use. Our youndest son has it. Everthing except the table top and seat and backs of the chairs is chromed. The seats have been recovered twice and need it again, but it's still very sturdy and operational.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2008)

A local high school is looking for a donation for their annual auction.  Theme this year is the 50's.  I think I may have stumbled onto my donation.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 24, 2008)

Ed, I THINK I remember something from the 70's that had a similar effect...something about, "just put this on your tongue"....


----------



## BRobbins629 (Mar 24, 2008)

There's a hidden meaning in the post: 





> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> 
> For the younger set, 50's furniture had LOTS of chrome and was VERY colorful.  So here is our tribute to that era:
> 
> ...


----------



## toolcrazy (Mar 24, 2008)

That is the first decent version of that kit I've seen. Talk about a match made in "Purple Haze".


----------



## TellicoTurning (Mar 24, 2008)

Ed,
I seem to remember (Keeping in mind that memory is the first thing that goes as we age) but weren't the physcodelic colors more in the '70's[?]

I seem to remember wearing clothes with those colors when I was in SF during the 70's[8D][8D]


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 24, 2008)

it was teenagers sitting around their 50's style brightly colored living rooms "experimenting" that came up with the psychedelic colors!


----------



## mick (Mar 24, 2008)

Ed, I think you're a decade or two off. Any "serious" Deadhead would love this pen! That's your market!!! Also reminds me of a lot of Peter Max art I've seen


----------



## kent4Him (Mar 24, 2008)

Ed, since I hate all things tie-dyed, I have to say this is the most ugly pen you have ever made.


----------



## intillzah (Mar 24, 2008)

Wife loved the looks of it....


----------



## pianomanpj (Mar 24, 2008)

I like it! It reminds me of a polyester shirt I had in the seventies. The colors are pretty much the same. Although I think it would blend in if it were in my shirt pocket! (70's camo?) [8D] Did Dawn make the blank?


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks to one and all (except Chris).

This is one that will be coming from Europe in a couple weeks.  I didn't expect it to be very popular, so you may want to be FIRST in line when the order arrives.

About 50 pens-worth coming.


----------



## alphageek (Mar 24, 2008)

So... Wheres the line form?  (And I hope you'll be sharing pics of the other items in the order too?)

Hmmm.. now where did all that money go again? -- At least its getting nicer out so more turning time is in the 'forecast'..  Maybe if I turn more of the stuff I bought from you last time I can afford some more new


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Mar 24, 2008)

Fugly.


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2008)

I guess if you don't see the beauty in it you're Blind or Squirrely!!  Or both.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Mar 24, 2008)

[8D]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kent4Him_
> 
> Ed, since I hate all things tie-dyed, I have to say this is the most ugly pen you have ever made.



Trust me Ed, this is a guy that speaks fluent ugly!

http://www.penturners.org/oldalbums/kent4Him/Habitat Picture.JPG

 [}]

I like it, Ed.  It has that acid-rock look.  I can just see Doug Ingle picking up this pen and writing an awesome hit song with it!!


----------



## Draken (Mar 24, 2008)

I like the looks of it, even though I'm from the younger set.  Too bad it isn't in stock yet, or you could include it with the packages of Kringles you'll be sending out at the end of the month. []


----------



## ed4copies (Mar 24, 2008)

Cav,

I believe you should put a warning before such a link

"Women and children PLEASE DON'T LOOK!!  Permanent damage possible!!!"


----------



## bitshird (Mar 24, 2008)

Totally trippin man


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 24, 2008)

groovy man


----------



## stoneman (Mar 24, 2008)

"We all live in a yellow submarine!"  Sir Paul McCartney would be pround of these. They remind me of Sargeant Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band ("We hope you have enjoyed the show").  I kinda like them (especially the first one).[8D]


----------



## rhahnfl (Mar 24, 2008)

Very nice... very colorful...


----------



## johncrane (Mar 24, 2008)

ED!that's real ice breaking stuff,the pen looks very nice how much did you trim off the body also the mind boggles as to how they make these blanks awesome. []


----------



## sparhawk (Mar 24, 2008)

That wil go real well with my Groovy tie -died t-shirt. How soon can we start buyin the blanks Ed?


----------



## fiferb (Mar 25, 2008)

Does the pen run on batteries to make it so bright? Are the batteries included when you buy a blank?[)] I may have to get some, my wife likes it.


----------



## Tanner (Mar 25, 2008)

I like it Ed!  My youngest daughter and her group of friends are into the colorful clothes like this.  She says it's because so many kids like to wear black now.  They want to be different.  You may as well put me down for 4 of them when they come in.[]


----------



## loglugger (Mar 25, 2008)

That looks like a good trip from the 60's. Nice.
Bob


----------



## Jarheaded (Mar 25, 2008)

I think I'm going to need at least a dozen hits, oops I mean blanks of that dude.


----------



## jwoodwright (Mar 25, 2008)

Love the blank.


----------

